# Cheapest Place to get Zymol Glasur?



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Anybody know what's the cheapest place to get a pot of Zymol Glasur?

I quite fancy getting a pot, but haven't spent that much on a wax before.

Best I can find at the moment is CYC with the DW discount.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Think you have found it at CYC


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Maybe put a post up in the for sale section. One of our good members maybe tempted to part with a pot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

It is sure worth be money  great wax with decent durability and the water beading :argie:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Peter77 said:


> Maybe put a post up in the for sale section. One of our good members maybe tempted to part with a pot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A crazy one maybe

Biggest regret ever selling mine and ended up rebuying


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Kimo said:


> A crazy one maybe
> 
> Biggest regret ever selling mine and ended up rebuying


Is it really that good? Where did you get yours from?

I thought the jar was glass, but it's plastic isn't it?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kimo said:


> A crazy one maybe
> 
> Biggest regret ever selling mine and ended up rebuying


Kimo, I have 3 full pots and guess what? I'm not parting with them.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

suspal said:


> Kimo, I have 3 full pots and guess what? I'm not parting with them.


Why did you buy 3 full pots?! Did they fall off the back of a Zymol truck?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Family in America had four sold one to the man who does thoses wash mitts and kept 3 plus 4 pots of zymol concours for myself,not always the cheapest way due to the exchange rate being what it is.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah right.

What's so good about it then?

I just bought some Auto Finesse Illusion for the gloss and wetness, though I know it won't have the longevity of Glasur.

The only thing I can think of that it has over other waxes is that it apparently repels dust.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The jar is plastic.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

MBRuss said:


> Ah right.
> 
> What's so good about it then?
> 
> ...


Have a read below,I don't rate any AF products at all,but read this and you'll see why Zymols are class not been disappointed with any Zymol wax one day will get Vintage:-

http://www.detailbest.com/whichwax.html
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162832
https://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/product-reviews/52678-review-zymol-glasur-pics.html


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

suspal said:


> Have a read below,I don't rate any AF products at all,but read this and you'll see why Zymols are class not been disappointed with any Zymol wax one day will get Vintage:-
> 
> http://www.detailbest.com/whichwax.html
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162832
> https://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/product-reviews/52678-review-zymol-glasur-pics.html


Yeah, I don't generally rate AF stuff much, but Polished Bliss had a few of their waxes on offer and Illusion is supposed to be uber glossy, so I thought I'd have a punt.

I also have some Pinnacle Souveran that I'm yet to try out - that's currently the best wax I have.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, I don't generally rate AF stuff much, but Polished Bliss had a few of their waxes on offer and Illusion is supposed to be uber glossy, so I thought I'd have a punt.
> 
> I also have some Pinnacle Souveran that I'm yet to try out - that's currently the best wax I have.


Nice wax but doesn't last long but that's not important to the majority of people who enjoy cleaning their cars.
I must have 70/80 different waxes not bought any since Waxstock, there's one or two that I would love to have in my collection, but they;re onthe backburner till I get better.
Bouncers, Angel Wax,Obsession Wax, Soft99 let's not forget DodoJuice lol are decent waxes at a decent price point and start off point.
Boutique waxes are cool to own but expensive and beforeyou know it you have so many and then it becomes hard to decide which one you going to apply.:lol:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Tell me about it. I only washed my car a couple of weekends ago, and have since already bought AutoGlym UHD wax, AF Illusion, Pinnacle Signature Series II, and I'm still considering Glasur. So I seem to be buying waxes more often than I wash the car at this point.

The craziest part about all this is that I have a brown 3 series company car, which I probably wouldn't even waste any of the more expensive waxes on - hence buying the Illusion and Signature series II. Sig series II is supposed to be close to Souveran, but much cheaper, so I can justify using it on the Turdmobile.

That said, it's going back to the lease company in July, so whatever I get next will likely get plastered in everything. As you say, longevity then becomes unimportant, as in summer I'll probably be washing any applying a different wax each week to finally test them all out, especially as I'll be getting a new car right in the height of summer. Half of me even wants to load the BMW up with the glossiest show wax I have, ready for the lease company to collect it, just to see what they say. I imagine most company cars get handed back to them looking like a homeless person has been living inside it and the outside looking like it's been offroading.

I doubt I could name all the waxes I've amassed over the last few years, and probably more than half haven't even been used. The other half have only probably been used on a few panels.

I have a problem! :lol:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

suspal said:


> Have a read below,I don't rate any AF products at all,but read this and you'll see why Zymols are class not been disappointed with any Zymol wax one day will get Vintage:-
> 
> http://www.detailbest.com/whichwax.html
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162832
> https://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/product-reviews/52678-review-zymol-glasur-pics.html


Not sure about that first link. Some of the claims on there are obvious bulls**t. No way does any Zymol wax prevent or reduce stone chipping. It's a microscopic layer of wax, not a PPF film.

That's what makes me nervous to spend so much on one wax. Will it be worth the extra over the waxes I already own?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

MBRuss said:


> Not sure about that first link. Some of the claims on there are obvious bulls**t. No way does any Zymol wax prevent or reduce stone chipping. It's a microscopic layer of wax, not a PPF film.
> 
> That's what makes me nervous to spend so much on one wax. Will it be worth the extra over the waxes I already own?


Exactly my point, there's claims and there are claims,everything is subjective,I've worked with pro detailers and one can't master acertain machine and there's others who can't stop preaching how it's the best thing since sliced bread.
Wax is a LSP a sacrificial protection which is prone to erosion being thrown tothe elements,what we must also not forget is the experienceof applying the product ease of use etc ect.
So as the old adage goes one man's meat is another one's poison,my view on Zymol waxes are they're so easy to use and have delivered everything I expected from the, with Glassur I like applying it using my hands it's to me sothing and a pleasire to be using what to me is an expesive product and if I get 3 months out of it,Ive been more than happy.
However let's not forget that everything is about the prep without proper prep don't expect long longevity:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't even get me started on prep. In the last few days I've ordered 3 different types of pre-wax polishes/cleansers. Don't ask me why, but I'm plenty stocked up!

Last year I polished out all the doors on my car, but it was a lot of work and even now they're still far from perfect. As it's going back in July I doubt I'll be wasting any more time properly polishing it.

My guess is that anyone who buys a brown BMW 320ed from (most likely) a car supermarket probably isn't that bothered about wash marring and probably won't be poring over cleaning it like I do.

I got good satisfaction from it though, because at under 2 years old when I was given the car it was in an absolute filthy state inside and out with bird crap all over it and bits hanging off.

Other than the badly kerbed wheels, it's in a much better condition now. Shame my work colleagues are unable to drive without destroying the wheels on kerbs.

The guy who had it before has now taken to obliterating the wheels of a brand new Jag XE instead. That car is now in worse condition than the BMW! (He took it through an automated car wash on a freezing cold day and got it pummeled with icy brushes.)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you used any other zymol waxes? Carbon is a good starting point if you haven't. 

If glasur is of interest to you, you really need to try it. It's just one of those things that gets you hooked more than most other waxes do. I've bought and sold on 2 pots of glasur and always regretted it. But owning an expensive wax it's always easy to sell on. Ive gone back to carbon and titanium and they keep me happy.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Have you used any other zymol waxes? Carbon is a good starting point if you haven't.
> 
> If glasur is of interest to you, you really need to try it. It's just one of those things that gets you hooked more than most other waxes do. I've bought and sold on 2 pots of glasur and always regretted it. But owning an expensive wax it's always easy to sell on. Ive gone back to carbon and titanium and they keep me happy.


Yes gotta agree Dave Carbon punches above it's weight followed up by Titainum, but then again Megs#17 or Colli 915/845, Naviwax,AutoSmart Hard Wax and the Dodo Juice waxes and the likes don't get mentioned alot these days all from my humble experience give stunning results.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Have you used any other zymol waxes? Carbon is a good starting point if you haven't.
> 
> If glasur is of interest to you, you really need to try it. It's just one of those things that gets you hooked more than most other waxes do. I've bought and sold on 2 pots of glasur and always regretted it. But owning an expensive wax it's always easy to sell on. Ive gone back to carbon and titanium and they keep me happy.


I've not owned any Zymol waxes, no.

My thought process is that if I bought one of the "lesser" Zymol waxes then I'd still always be looking at getting Glasur. Maybe even more after using another Zymol wax. So I'd might as well go straight for Glasur. That seems to be the one everyone bangs on about, even if they've used the more expensive Zymol waxes.

What is Carbon like compared with Glasur?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> I've not owned any Zymol waxes, no.
> 
> My thought process is that if I bought one of the "lesser" Zymol waxes then I'd still always be looking at getting Glasur. Maybe even more after using another Zymol wax. So I'd might as well go straight for Glasur. That seems to be the one everyone bangs on about, even if they've used the more expensive Zymol waxes.
> 
> ...


All of Zymol wax's are quality and you would be happy with either....I have been using Zymol wax for over 15+ years now,Glasur leaves a very nice finish and is durable but for a first wax I would start with Carbon in conjunction with Hd clense which is so nice to use and go from there, that pairing will give you an understanding of what Zymol are trying to achieve for the user.SJ.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks. It's not my first wax (far from it) but would be my first Zymol wax.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Carbon is a little firmer than glasur but still nicely oily when worked so spreads just as well. Glasur is a softer texture. Finish and durability is similar to glasur but just not quite as good, but still more than respectful. 

If you've not used another zymol wax, don't mind too much the price for a wax that is a pleasure to use and performs, then I think nothing but glasur will suffice. 

If the price is a key factor, then carbon is the answer


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Carbon is a little firmer than glasur but still nicely oily when worked so spreads just as well. Glasur is a softer texture. Finish and durability is similar to glasur but just not quite as good, but still more than respectful.
> 
> If you've not used another zymol wax, don't mind too much the price for a wax that is a pleasure to use and performs, then I think nothing but glasur will suffice.
> 
> If the price is a key factor, then carbon is the answer


Thanks Dave. Funny enough I've been Googling Carbon since it was recommended and it's tempting at half the price, but with everyone raving about Glasur online (and having raved about it for decades now) I think I'd always be wondering what I was missing out on.

If I'm going to spend money on a Z wax, then I might as well make it the one that everyone raves about. That said, the blue hue of Carbon makes it interesting looking (even though it's almost certainly just a bit of dye in an otherwise yellowy-white wax), so I may indulge in that also in future.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Off topic a little, but will you get HD Cleanse to work with it

Would other zymol users on here recommend the use of HD Cleanse?

I used a sample of it a long time ago and despite a lovely glossy finish, it wasn't the nicest to use but seemed to clean the paint well.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Off topic a little, but will you get HD Cleanse to work with it
> 
> Would other zymol users on here recommend the use of HD Cleanse?
> 
> I used a sample of it a long time ago and despite a lovely glossy finish, it wasn't the nicest to use but seemed to clean the paint well.


I used 50:50 IPA and DI water under Z concourse, it held up well. I used HD cleanse a second time, I would say it didn't add anything or offer additonal durability.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Walesy. said:


> I used 50:50 IPA and DI water under Z concourse, it held up well. I used HD cleanse a second time, I would say it didn't add anything or offer additonal durability.


I was thinking of just using a paint cleanser, not specifically Zymol's. I just bought R222 paint cleaner, Autfo Finesse Rejuvenate, and Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish, so I don't think I need any more!

I doubt there's anything that different in Zymol's stuff that means their waxes won't adhere to a surface prepped with a pre wax cleaner from another brand.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

MBRuss said:


> I was thinking of just using a paint cleanser, not specifically Zymol's. I just bought R222 paint cleaner, Autfo Finesse Rejuvenate, and Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish, so I don't think I need any more!
> 
> I doubt there's anything that different in Zymol's stuff that means their waxes won't adhere to a surface prepped with a pre wax cleaner from another brand.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I would just go bare paint to be honest...I am not sure about the products used as they may leave something behind that the zymol doesnt like. 
I could be wrong as I have never tried it.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Walesy. said:


> I would just go bare paint to be honest...I am not sure about the products used as they may leave something behind that the zymol doesnt like.
> 
> I could be wrong as I have never tried it.


This was another question I had regarding show waxes and Zymol waxes. Does anyone put things like Fusso or Collinite 845 underneath for backup protection, or just layer a few coats?

I guess if Glasur has durability of 3 - 4 months then you could just layer it, but with show waxes where durability is measured in days, what do people do then?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

MBRuss said:


> This was another question I had regarding show waxes and Zymol waxes. Does anyone put things like Fusso or Collinite 845 underneath for backup protection, or just layer a few coats?
> 
> I guess if Glasur has durability of 3 - 4 months then you could just layer it, but with show waxes where durability is measured in days, what do people do then?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Must admit, concours lasted 2 months, but I had to strip for some reason (cant remember) I gave it 2 layers and ran with it from there. Just maintenance washes (zymol bathe) and Bob's yer teapot


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry to hijack this thread . I bought some Zymol Concours in 2008. Used it a couple of times and its been in the cupboard ever since. Will it still be good to use? If so I will pass it on.

Getting back on topic I really rate Zymol.. especially Concours . I've never replicated depth of shine since with any other product.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I would have thought so, as long as the pot is sealed properly and hasn't got too hot.

I remember reading yesterday about people saying they a pot lasted them 6 years. I imagine it would last most people a lifetime if they have multiple waxes.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

